# Tempestades no mar



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Talvez não haja aqui grandes fanáticos pelo mar como eu, mas achei que seria interessante se se fizesse um levantamento das maiores tempestades no mar alguma vez vistas em Portugal. Não sei se há registos desse género (se alguém souber que diga!!), mas se alguém conseguir contribuir neste tópico agradecia.

  Pessoalmente, acompanho o mar há alguns anos e sempre que há uma ondulação mais forte faço os possíveis para presenciar "in situ" a força do mar.
  Algumas das maiores ondulações que me lembro neste curto período que acompanho foi, por exemplo, em Março de 2003 e em 4 de janeiro de 2008 (o que me recordo melhor, lembro-me que o windguru previa 9 metros nesse dia para a costa ocidental). Ficam aqui os vídeos espectaculares dessas ocasiões:


Sagres, 2003:


Boca do Inferno, cascais: 


  Teria, por exemplo, imensa curiosidade em saber a ondulação marítima registada em 15 de Fevereiro de 1941, dia em que, pelos relatos de sesimbrenses mais antigos, o mar invadiu a praça municipal  
E sabendo que Sesimbra fica numa zona protegida das grandes ondulações...
Se alguém me pudesse fornecer estas informações, agradecia!


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

muito fixe
eu tambem adoro estes fenomenos de violenta agitaçao maritima....continua a postar aqui as fotos

ps: QUE GRANDE SWELL DE FUNDOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

A foraça do mar é mesmo incrivel

Obrigado pela partilha Jorge


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

O grande swell de Março 2003 foi muito especial devido ás condições "limpas" do tempo, sem vento ou off-shore , o que permitiram ás ondas rebentarem altas e perfeitas. As imagens do video na Costa Vicentina nos últimos minutos são impressionantes, dignas de figurar junto ás famosas ondas do Hawaii!

Vou postar agora algumas fotos de postais que se vendem no Cabo S.Vicente desse dia:










Também tenho aqui duas fotos que eu próprio tirei, uma em Sagres e outra numa praia em Aljezur, de um swell "normal" de 6 metros no carnaval de 2006:


----------



## psm (4 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

As maiores tempestades que me lembro, e já postei em outros topicos foram nos anos 70, e que foram de facto muito destruidoras, tendo atingido sempre durante alguns dias ondulação média dos 10 metros, ora isso aliado com marés grandes(grande amplitude) causou na altura muitos estragos na costa portuguesa, e me lembro dos bares da linha de cascais serem todos destruidos, e o de o mar galgar a marginal em Oeiras, e ir até onde é hoje o Mcdonalds.
O ultima tempestade grande que me lembre foi em 2001, e uma outra fenomenal, e com origem em ondulação em fase(ondulação em costa com 4 metros, e passagem de uma depressão ao largo da costa com ondulação de 6 metros é fazer a soma delas, de referir média) que foi no fim do ano é há mais de mais ou menos 16 anos.

De facto este é o fenomono associado à meteorologia que mais gosto de ver, à parte de tornados(que já vi um)

Devo salientar que é dos fenomonos mais extrodinários, e dificeis de ver, que me desculpe Jorge_scp as fotos que coloca é de mar bravo, pois temporal é desordenado, e mesmo os video que foram colocados são de mar bravo pois é muito ordenado ou seja o periodo de onda é bem defenido.


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O grande swell de Março 2003 foi muito especial devido ás condições "limpas" do tempo, sem vento ou off-shore , o que permitiram ás ondas rebentarem altas e perfeitas. As imagens do video na Costa Vicentina nos últimos minutos são impressionantes, dignas de figurar junto ás famosas ondas do Hawaii!
> 
> Vou postar agora algumas fotos de postais que se vendem no Cabo S.Vicente desse dia:
> 
> ...



Grandes fotos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

psm disse:


> Devo salientar que é dos fenomonos mais extrodinários, e dificeis de ver, que me desculpe Jorge_scp as fotos que coloca é de mar bravo, pois temporal é desordenado, e mesmo os video que foram colocados são de mar bravo pois é muito ordenado ou seja o periodo de onda é bem defenido.



É verdade, não é preciso pedir desculpas, eu coloquei as fotos e os videos propositadamente por terem gerado grandes ondas, sem olhar para o facto de haver um grande temporal à volta. Até referi isso mesmo antes da colocação do vídeo. Talvez o titulo do tópico não seja o mais adequado, eu queria mesmo dizer grandes ondulações, independentemente de serem temporais ou não. Digo mais, acho mais bonito ir ver o mar com estas ondas enormes e perfeitas que em condições de pura tempestade, desordenado e tamanho de ondas menor. Mas claro, qualquer das situações é excelente de se ver.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2009 às 23:05)

Bem!!!
Para quem conhece a zona de Sagres e da sua Fortaleza, bem como a altura das suas arribas, é impressionante ver a espuma das ondas ao rebentar, a subir acima dessas arribas!! Grandes ondas mesmo!!!


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Impressionante e espectacular!!
Então a primeira imagem...


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Dez 2009 às 00:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem!!!
> Para quem conhece a zona de Sagres e da sua Fortaleza, bem como a altura das suas arribas, é impressionante ver a espuma das ondas ao rebentar, a subir acima dessas arribas!! Grandes ondas mesmo!!!



Exactamente, é preciso ter em conta que aquelas arribas são altíssimas, com cerca de 50 metros de altura na zona do farol. O dia dessas duas primeiras fotos é quase de certeza o dia do vídeo de Sagres que meti ao início. Para mim, é uma zona espectacular para se ver a força do mar em certos dias, toda a Costa Ocidental Algarvia!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Dez 2009 às 14:51)




----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

Posso partilhar alguma fotos por -email
nmnleitao@gmail.com


----------

